# Positive reptile shop experiences!



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll nominate the reptile room in clevelys and reptile cymru in cardiff to start! Excellent reptile shops and very helpful!!!


----------



## creed398 (Jul 28, 2007)

Crystal palace reptiles in london.

Went there once when on holiday. Absolutly mesmorising, fantastic stock, lots of experience.


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

creed398 said:


> Crystal palace reptiles in london.
> 
> Went there once when on holiday. Absolutly mesmorising, fantastic stock, lots of experience.


Iv heard there very good, unfortunatly its like an 8hour drive from me! lol, gutted!


----------



## creed398 (Jul 28, 2007)

Go someday when ur in london, its amazing, just a complete wall of amazing furnished vivs full of beautiful stock. Check the photos on their website its fantastic.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Reptileguru.com - About Us

how it's done.


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

i second crystal palace and i back reptiles plus, snakes and adders and viper and vines both look quite good aswell never bought from them yet tho


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

creed398 said:


> Go someday when ur in london, its amazing, just a complete wall of amazing furnished vivs full of beautiful stock. Check the photos on their website its fantastic.


I really need to check it out someday... I live in flipping london :blush:

I heard though, if you go at w/e's, the stock is not all out, or you cant get into some bits?


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Canterbury Exotics is a brilliant store. Great, knowledgeable people there, who genuinely care for the welfare of the animals.

I've bought a couple of things from there, and they have happily given me support and advice from before purchase, right up until today.

And there's always something great to look at in store too, which is just a nice treat


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Emsworth Exotics in portsmouth is very good too, friendly bunch of reptile loving staff as well.


----------



## creed398 (Jul 28, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I really need to check it out someday... I live in flipping london :blush:
> 
> I heard though, if you go at w/e's, the stock is not all out, or you cant get into some bits?


Not entirely sure man, i live in nothern ireland so i only went once when on holiday, bought some lovely hides and decor while there though. There was a lovely carpet python.......but aprently easyjet charges a fortune to ship pets >_<

London Reptile Shop ... Quality Investment Reptiles ...

Craig : victory:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

decembers_spawn said:


> Canterbury Exotics is a brilliant store. Great, knowledgeable people there, who genuinely care for the welfare of the animals.
> 
> I've bought a couple of things from there, and they have happily given me support and advice from before purchase, right up until today.
> 
> And there's always something great to look at in store too, which is just a nice treat


 
will second that! Canters exotics is great - although really hard to miss, must have walked past it about 3 times before I realised it was there!

Jay's in Ashford is good too, though can be a little pricey on some animals - but very cheap on others, nice place, and Jay makes me laff.


----------



## kate2304 (Jan 11, 2008)

We don't have many in Cornwall but can highly recommend Gills and Geckos in St.Austell, very friendly and helpful staff and a good selection of reptiles and exotics.:2thumb:


----------



## sebae89 (Feb 27, 2008)

south coast exotics : victory:


----------



## serpentine17 (Feb 11, 2008)

sebae89 said:


> south coast exotics : victory:


would have to say South Coast too!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Cold Blooded - Although mildly on the expensive side, the staff are welcoming and enjoy a good chat as anyone do. They are happy to provide you with the help you need if ask. They usually do you deals if you buy an animal with equipment and so on. They also have a massive variety of reptiles there, including ones not for sale and amazing to see in the scales. They also always have live and frozen food available when ever i go in there.

Junglephase - Nice clean shop, a nice variety of reptiles and at a good price, owner is more than happy to have a chat, give you advice if you require it, and also was more than happy to probe one of my snakes when i took him in.

Scales & Fangs - Also a member on here, although doesnt have a large scale of reptiles, their reptiles in the shop are a nice little variety, including a DWA rattlesnake, is more than happy to have a little chat and give advice if required. Very clean shop aswell.

Reptile Cymruu - A member and moderator here. Has a nice clean shop, such a nice variety of animals, complains about the shop being too small, but to me looks comfortable. Alot of tame animals too!  And shown to be well looked after.

Um what other shops? oh crap class finished, home time woo


----------



## staffrat (Feb 25, 2008)

Northampton Reptiles,friendly staff full of advice and happy to pass it on even if your not buying.


----------



## riversnake (Jan 6, 2008)

Husky said:


> I'll nominate the reptile room in clevelys and reptile cymru in cardiff to start! Excellent reptile shops and very helpful!!!


reptile cymru is my local and i agree very helpful and the cleanest shop ive been to


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

i dont know bout anyone else but id find this info alot more helpful than 50 odd posts of people slaggin each other off! Dont understand why people have to be so snotty and stuck up sometimes, theres no need for it on a forum designed to help people!


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Reptile Cymru anyday :whistling2:...but seriously, I've rated this shop highly even before I worked here.

Coast to Coast is also really nice, only been there once but really helpful and have some mad setups!!


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

Crystal Palace reps is very good. Great stock, knowledgable staff and really inspiring viv ideas.

I live about 45mins away so i regularly go for a wonder round.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Got to add my name to the list of fans of Crystal Palace Reptiles. Went there last weekend, well worth the drive down. Friendly and know their stuff.

My local, Cambridge Reptiles is superb. Neil is a really friendly guy, and always happy to chat and give sound advice on reps bought there and elsewhere. The whole team there are full of knowledge.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Wharf . my mate shaun when he starts talking all scientific . He was on about endangered amphibians in africa . He got the attention of alot of ppl in the room and held their attention.

Few people can do that. (Without talking out their arse)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Cold blooded is my fav, good shop and always willing to help out. Paul there has let me have £50's worth of stock (was selling him an turtle) and to bring the trade in the following week. That's trust right there! On another visit he gave me zoo pellets to try with the monkeytails and may other new tips/freebies along the way.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I like Cold Blooded, although I have only ever dealt with Paul he has always been really nice and helpful.
I am a fan of Swallows Aquatics in Colchester though, probably not to buy as such cos they are quite expensive, on the other hand I know if I do buy anything it has been quarantined and looked after properly because the manager of the reps is a friend of mine and I know how she feels about all the animals in her care.:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

MSL said:


> I like Cold Blooded, although I have only ever dealt with Paul he has always been really nice and helpful.
> I am a fan of Swallows Aquatics in Colchester though, probably not to buy as such cos they are quite expensive, on the other hand I know if I do buy anything it has been quarantined and looked after properly because the manager of the reps is a friend of mine and I know how she feels about all the animals in her care.:no1:


Katy is the best thing to happen to Swallows since Dennis retired:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Snakes'n'Adders.

Staff who ask the right questions (When someone says "Can I see that snake" and you know it's cage-aggressive, the right questions to ask ARE indeed "Do you own any snakes?" and "Do you own any aggressive snakes?") and who answer the questions not the way the customer wants to hear them but with the truth. I can't abide someone who feeds me a line of manure because they think that's what I want to hear. I'd much rather hear someone give me the real truth, no matter how much I might not like it, than have someone try to BS me.

Yeah, I'd have LOVED to have had access to an adult female Mexican Black king - even if it belonged to Nienna and we loaned her our male to breed next year - but I'm glad they put us all off buying her because she was more than Nienna could handle comfortably on her own, temperamentally. The customer service they displayed there was also phenomenal - they called to see if another adult female Mexi with a better temperament that they knew of was still available elsewhere. 

And they didn't hesitate to show Nienna several much more suitable animals - not to mention us - I think we got to look at and/or hold half the shop. Could have done without seeing the scorpion QUITE so up close personally, but these things happen!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I vote Shropshire Exotics....Only a little shop, but exellent quality Stock, and his Venomous Collection is amazing: victory:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Concrete jungle in ramsgate & repco in brighton for me.*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't really go to a lot of shops anymore but I enjoyed visiting Jungle Phase recently, and going back a few years when I did visit more, Emsworth Aquaria was one of my favourites.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Paul at Cold Blooded is a legend !!!


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

scales and tails in wigston leicestershire. really good stock and very helpful


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Trice said:


> Cold Blooded - Although mildly on the expensive side, the staff are welcoming and enjoy a good chat as anyone do. They are happy to provide you with the help you need if ask. They usually do you deals if you buy an animal with equipment and so on. They also have a massive variety of reptiles there, including ones not for sale and amazing to see in the scales. They also always have live and frozen food available when ever i go in there.
> 
> Junglephase - Nice clean shop, a nice variety of reptiles and at a good price, owner is more than happy to have a chat, give you advice if you require it, and also was more than happy to probe one of my snakes when i took him in.
> 
> ...


 
Agree with the first 3 (cold blooded like a mini zoo) should be gettin a male beardie from scales and fangs (Money!!) and glenn in jungle phase seems is helpful chap after speaking to him for a while. 

but havent been to reptile cymru yet so cant judge

: victory:


james


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Crystal palace i didnt think was as good as i was expecting but did have some amazing morphs and normal reptiles but just a bit odd in my opinion.

james


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Leaping Lizards in York and Snakes'n'Adders in Leeds are both excellent shops


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> Agree with the first 3 (cold blooded like a mini zoo) should be gettin a male beardie from scales and fangs (Money!!) and glenn in jungle phase seems is helpful chap after speaking to him for a while.
> 
> but havent been to reptile cymru yet so cant judge
> 
> ...


Mate, I got a lovely male beardie in at the mo, he is absolutly stunning.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

I have three beautiful snakes from Reptile Cymru and would highly recommend a visit if you are in the area. 
:no1:


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Mate, I got a lovely male beardie in at the mo, he is absolutly stunning.


 
Just got to check the money mate and sort out my viv hopefully will be in touch soon .: victory:


james


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

No worries mate, you take your time and we'll speak soon.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Reptile Cymru FTW!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Paul at Cold Blooded is a legend !!!


True lol but the lot of em need their heads reading, him especially!

Cold Blooded are great, i go in for a 5min visit which ends up 2hrs - arrgh.

CPR are great, nice guys and awesome stuff too.

Even Jungle Phase is good now, can finally say it's a nice clean shop with nice animals in, only niggle is glenn needs to stop answering the bloody phone mid-conversation lol.

Rach


----------



## BETAULSTER (Dec 14, 2007)

In N Ireland i would recomend city reptiles in Belfast and Reptile in Larne. Both great shops with really helpful staff!
Hope to visit snakes n adders in Leeds when im over for the last match of the ssn if i can find it!!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone know the best place in the south east for amphibians? Im looking for pacman frogs.


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

Leaping Lizards is always worth a look, I've bought critters from there a couple of times. Very clean and well kept, the staff know what they're talking about and are happy to help or get something out for you to look at. It's just a shame they don't have a bit more space in the shop.

My consistent favourite has to be Snakes 'n' Adders. Every time I go, there's been something interesting for me to oogle at rather than just the same basic animals all the time and I like the mixture of display vivs and secure racking for young snakes. The labelling on the vivs giving details of the animals and reccomended experience levels are great to see as well, I wish more shops did that so well.

Something that really impresses me is that the guys there go beyond helpful. They're always willing to spend as much time as you want talking about the animals and they actively encourage you to get hands on with the critters they think would suit you. I really have to take my hat off to their sales policy too. They won't sell an animal to you if they don't think you're ready to care for it properly. The last time I was there, I overheard them talking to other customers and actually discouraging them from buying animals that they thought were too advanced for them. I've got a lot of respect for the fact that they hold the welfare of the animals in as high regard as their profit margins. It must be a difficult balancing act at times.

Best of all, and most importantly, they let me pet their rhino iguana. He's a lot softer and squishier than I expected.


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

North East Exotics i vote for.

Very friendly staff, lovely animals and clean enclosures!

Well worth a visit.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I second that Claire! North-East Exotics (middlesbrough) is a lovely clean shop where the staff know what they're talking about, plus they make a mean coffee lol.
I also love Snakes n adders (leeds), Leaping lizards (york) and Scales and tails (leicester).
One no one has mentioned yet is The Snake Shop in Sheffield, the staff are very knowledgable and will bend over backwards to help you.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

my best experience to date is still leaping lizards. i havnt come across another reptile shop which is as clean as theirs (ie doesnt have crap on the floor or dirty carpets/tired vivs etc), none of the waters have the oily residue that can build up and all the animals are healthy!

i admit, i love seeing new rarer species but all to often when i have seen this in other shops the standards of cleanliness etc are just not up to par imo but it doesnt seem to happen in leaping lizards.


----------



## wyrd_lexa (Dec 9, 2007)

In Belfast - City Reptiles... always helpful and great aftercare!
Brilliant help when my python had a prolapsed bowel, and got a few of my starvo corn hatchlings eating after many months.
In Dublin - McElhoran Reptiles(?) think its called. Got a lovely selection of corn morphs...


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm mentioning Leaping Lizards, York - had my corns and a BRB from there and will most likely purchase again in the future. They're reasonably priced, will get the stock out for you to look at and hold, some of the staff members know the animals really well, as in that individual's temperament etc which is so helpful and refreshing to find.

The other is Snakes n Adders, Leeds - fantastic selection, helpful and friendly staff and they ask questions, they don't just sell it to you, they make sure its the right animal for you and that you're prepared for it. They custom fitted a viv for my Mountain Horned Dragon, gave me info and useful literature etc, excellent service.

Last but not least, Viper & Vine, Manchester - not a great deal in when we visited, but the chap in the shop enthused reptiles, was knowledgeable, showed use all the stock we may be interested in, knew the temperament of the stock to an unbelievably extensive range, was super-helpful. Recommended books, other shops and breeders, a truly fantastic example.


----------



## trumpton_excursions (Sep 12, 2007)

Best shop ive been to is Leaping Lizards in York, bought quite a few animals from them, and always get great service, which is why i keep going back. The shop and vivs are always immaculately clean and well presented, this should go without sayin for all shops, but lets be honest, many shops are far from acceptable. The staff are friendly and knowledgeable, and always willing to help and give advice, not just out to sell you as much as will fit in your car. If youve not been, its well worth a visit, and id highly recommend them.

Ive been told that they are opening a new and bigger shop, so if the current ones anything to go by, they more than likely will be setting the standard for everyone else to follow.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Just a quick thanks for positive comments on our shop. We are just sorting our new second shop this is much larger but I assure will still have the same high standards! We will post more information when closer to opening.:mf_dribble:


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Viper and Vine in Prestwich - only half hour from me and is quite well prised and have good selection of snakes , also an aquatic section next door.

The Reptile Room in Cleverleys - massheeeeef shop. The back room in huge and the caimen tank is something you expecto to see in chester zoo! very nice helpful people and no bad priced either


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

creed398 said:


> Crystal palace reptiles in london.
> 
> Went there once when on holiday. Absolutly mesmorising, fantastic stock, lots of experience.


agreed - best shop in britain for me so far.

and people say they are expensive - wrong lol. my local shop sold me a bairds rat for £70 (when i didnt have much of a clue about prices) they sell them for £30. and to be honest they arent nearly as expensive as some make them out to be - plus there is always room for bartering there!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptile Zone in Bristol. *WELL *worth a visit. It's a good job they don't do many rat snake species... or I would live there


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

also Waterlife near Heathrow. Ally from here is manager there and has a nice range of animals.


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

Serpentus Exotics in Fife.... Truley amazing shop, it's welcoming and the owners Ryan and Nickie are the nicest people ever. Your always made to feel at home and offered a cup of tea. They are happy to answer any questions and have a really good selection of reptiles. They aren't overpriced and you can tell they have the shop because they love there reptiles and aren't after ripping people off. All there animals are in top notch conditon and there's always something new in. Spent many hours chatting away and learning new things in the shop... would never take my buisness else where after being here.:no1:


----------



## HavingARoyalBall (Feb 22, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Reptile Zone in Bristol. *WELL *worth a visit. It's a good job they don't do many rat snake species... or I would live there


Yup, gotta agree with you, it's where I got my Royal, sadly I don't go there as much anymore seeing as I only go to the college down the road one day a week, I'm at the zoo the other 4 days.
I do most of my reptile related buying from a place called Jurassic Reps nowadays, also in Bristol but closer to my area. They're my second recommendation, good people to talk to, some lovely Boas, and amazingly helpful with my Royals mites. I think the guy who owns the place is on the forums too, pretty sure I saw him make a post about opening the shop which wasn't that long ago actually.


So yeah, Reptile Zone and Jurassic Reps, both in Bristol.

EDIT: The owners user name on the forums is ninjaboy6r, looks like he offers discounts to RFUK members which is something I'll keep in mind for getting my geckos.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i think 888 reptiles is the best i been to so far.

I went just over a month ago deciding what my next snake should be, they gave me all the plusses and minuses to each one i looked at, spoke to me for absolute ages about each one, let me hold a load too. No pressure and very knowledgable staff and very friendly, when i took a shine to the BRB they brought out adult one and a sub adult to show me any differences in colours etc.

They are also very good for equipment and foods and i highly recommend them!


----------



## MrBoa (Sep 11, 2007)

The boys at Snakes and Adders have offered me no end of advise - and I have heard some great advise they have given others, cheers chaz and matt, keep it up! :no1:


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

leaping lizards york LEAPING LIZARDS


----------



## purdy72 (Feb 28, 2008)

*rushden reptile*

nice clean well run shop, nathan and mark are very helpful , you can go have a laugh, a coffee, buy good fairly price reptiles queen street rushden


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Amey Zoo in Dunstable, husband and wife team. VERY knowledgable, Very helpful to myself, a beginner. Also vetenary knowledge.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Snakes N Adders and Leaping Lizards for Me.

For the reasons stated previously by others

Keep Up The Good Work :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Bjherps


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Jurrasic Arc :2thumb:


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

kate2304 said:


> We don't have many in Cornwall but can highly recommend Gills and Geckos in St.Austell, very friendly and helpful staff and a good selection of reptiles and exotics.:2thumb:


Gills and geckos is a very good shop i got my hognose from them, but my favorate around here is scales and tails in penyrn varied and good looking stock, very helpfully and friendly staff good prices, good after care and good tea lol.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

creed398 said:


> Crystal palace reptiles in london.
> 
> Went there once when on holiday. Absolutly mesmorising, fantastic stock, lots of experience.


I found CPR very impressive - I'm not into snakes & therefore there is not much there for me but it is clean, warm, well run with friendly staff. I buy all my lighting stuff there.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline, Fife.

Ryan and Nickie who own the shop are fantastic, you always get a nice warm welcome and they make a great cuppa.

Wide variety of reptiles which are all healthy and well looked after, shop is always clean and they are always willing to answer any questions you may have and spend time with you helping you to make the right decision on which pet is best for you. They even ask kids to do some research on their chosen reptile before buying it :2thumb:

You can see that they really care for their animals and are in it for them and not for making money. The animals always come first.

Great people, great shop, fantastic healthy animals........ what more can I say really : victory:


----------

